
WSU scientists enlist citizens in hunt for Asian giant hornet - spking
https://news.wsu.edu/2020/04/06/wsu-scientists-enlist-citizens-hunt-giant-bee-killing-hornet/
======
papeda
Japanese honey bees have a remarkable defense strategy against these things.
From the Wikipedia page for Asian giant hornet [1]:

> As the hornet enters, a mob of hundreds of bees surrounds it in a ball,
> completely covering it and preventing it from reacting effectively. The bees
> violently vibrate their flight muscles in much the same way as they do to
> heat the hive in cold conditions. This raises the temperature in the ball to
> the critical temperature of 46 °C (115 °F). In addition, the exertions of
> the honeybees raise the level of carbon dioxide (CO2) in the ball. At that
> concentration of CO2, they can tolerate up to 50 °C (122 °F), but the hornet
> cannot survive the combination of high temperature and high carbon dioxide
> level. Some bees do die along with the intruder, much as happens when they
> attack other intruders with their stings, but by killing the hornet scout,
> they prevent it from summoning reinforcements that would wipe out the entire
> colony.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_giant_hornet](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_giant_hornet)

~~~
throwanem
European honey bees, such as those in the US, lack this adaptation, which is a
big part of why it's important to prevent V. mandarinia colonizing the US.

~~~
catalogia
I believe V. mandarinia are also significantly more dangerous to humans.
Nearly as many people are killed by them in Japan every year (30-40 according
to wikipedia) as are killed by hornets, wasps and bees _combined_ in the US
(62 per year on average:
[https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/68/wr/mm6829a5.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/68/wr/mm6829a5.htm))
Bear in mind those figures aren't per-capita.

~~~
throwanem
Their size gives them a larger venom dose per sting, and I gather they're more
inclined to sting repeatedly than other wasps. I think I remember reading
their venom is actually more toxic by volume than the usual as well, but not
so sure there. Either way, you're quite right.

I'm pretty cavalier about risking stings for the most part, because I'm
familiar enough with bees and wasps to know how to avoid making them feel
threatened, and I'm not allergic in any case - and taking a calculated risk,
for the chance at an excellent photo, is in my estimation worth it. Even so, I
think I'd be very hesitant to approach a V. mandarinia individual unless I was
_very_ certain her nest was nowhere nearby. Maybe not even then. Calculated
risk is one thing, but with these I'm not at all sure the math works out.

All that aside, I'm more worried about the risk to bees than that to humans,
who are only ever attacked incidentally by wasps in any case. Our primary
pollinators are already under threat enough without having to face the
hymenopterans' answer to a Terminator.

------
zkirill
They should enlist dragonflies. A few years ago I was chased by this type of
hornet in rural Japan and was saved by a dragonfly that intercepted it in a
dramatic takedown.

~~~
Wistar
Not sure I would've survived the heart attack to see the takedown. These
hornets are the stuff of my nightmares.

------
willvarfar
Now this makes me wonder what kind of wasp I’ve seen attacking bees in my
garden in Sweden.

A very large wasp, I thought 2” in length, with the classic black and yellow
stripes. I had assumed it was solitary. I’ve seen them hovering near the
entrance of a wild hive and swooping on bees as they land and start to crawl
in. The bee and wasp then tumble down to the ground, and there’s a struggle.
Then the bee is released, and flies back to the hive. The wasp returns to
hover by the entrance, awaiting its next victim.

These massive wasps will reappear this summer, as usual. I will have to try
and identify them better. Anyone have any ideas?

~~~
Grangar
Could it have been a Mammoth Wasp?[1] I've seen one in the Netherlands 2 years
ago. Very distinctive pattern on the abdomen.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammoth_wasp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammoth_wasp)

~~~
throwanem
Would a mammoth wasp attack a bee? Scoliids are parasitoids, and this one is
described as having a life habit typical of the family. Typically the adults
feed only on nectar, unlike the more predatory vespids.

~~~
willvarfar
The markings feel familiar. Of course I am not being objective and need to
actually get one in front of me to check when they are in season.

------
okkaa
Because hornet is much bigger then bees

Is it possible to build a cover outside of the hive with holes that only bees
can pass through?

------
_bxg1
Welp, guess I'm never going to Washington

~~~
Wistar
I'm stuck here in WA... with THEM.

------
dwighttk
I’ve never seen one of those (in NC) but I have seen the enormous Cicada
Killer Wasp which is relatively harmless

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphecius_speciosus](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphecius_speciosus)

~~~
ndonnellan
We have tons of those in Central Texas! But they're not aggressive at all, if
a little curious. Definitely huge. I've also seen a few tarantula hawks, which
look very evil.

------
Barrin92
On the one hand it's obvious why they need to be eradicated given how
disruptive they are to the ecosystem, but on the other hand it makes me a
little sad, they're beautiful animals.

------
pvaldes
Scientists shouldn't encourage people to deal with a potentially lethal
animal, and by the way, how a chinese giant hornet ended being introduced in
Washington? Those things are unmistakable. Was nobody in charge?

Is nature boycott everywhere you look...

~~~
macintux
> “Don’t try to take them out yourself if you see them,” he said. “If you get
> into them, run away, then call us!“

